# Minimum ceiling height requirements for ceiling fan?



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Every fan I've seen says "blades @ 7' min."


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

How short is the customer?


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Mr Rewire said:


> How short is the customer?


They are the couple on TLC show called Little People Big World.:laughing:


----------



## lovethetrade (Apr 12, 2011)

nevermind...


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

lovethetrade said:


> I have a customer that badly wants a ceiling fan but the ceiling height is 7'6" can one be mounted flush without a light kit?


Depending on how ingenious you are...and I am, I have been in the same situation. I cut the drywall out in the ceiling to accommodate a box...in the ceiling, much as a person would do when they wanted to install a pull down ladder to their attic. That could give you five and one half more inches of head room for the fan.


----------



## lovethetrade (Apr 12, 2011)

RIVETER said:


> Depending on how ingenious you are...and I am, I have been in the same situation. I cut the drywall out in the ceiling to accommodate a box...in the ceiling, much as a person would do when they wanted to install a pull down ladder to their attic. That could give you five and one half more inches of head room for the fan.


Yeah I could do that I'll run it by him thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

RIVETER said:


> Depending on how ingenious you are...and I am, I have been in the same situation. I cut the drywall out in the ceiling to accommodate a box...in the ceiling, much as a person would do when they wanted to install a pull down ladder to their attic. That could give you five and one half more inches of head room for the fan.


In effect a "tray ceiling" only smaller.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

^^

is that fan mount recessed within the space? 

How effective could the fan be at moving air in an isolated area such as this?


----------



## lovethetrade (Apr 12, 2011)

backstay said:


> In effect a "tray ceiling" only smaller.


Yeah I got it in between one joist bay. He's not going to like to pay all that money for a ceiling fan install i bet though.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

I think actually there is also a GC code about it. Nothing in the NEC though, I don't think.


----------



## jzwerin (Jun 9, 2014)

Nothing in the NEC, follow manufactures cut sheet.


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

jzwerin said:


> Nothing in the NEC, follow manufactures cut sheet.



What he said.
Pretty sure they give min height requirements in instructions .
Oh wait we're guys , last resort right!


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

Just hang the fan.


I once hung a 3 ft chandelier from a 7.5ft ceiling.:laughing:


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

freeagnt54 said:


> Just hang the fan.
> 
> 
> I once hung a 3 ft chandelier from a 7.5ft ceiling.:laughing:


The fans been hanging for three years. :whistling2:


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

4SQUARE said:


> The fans been hanging for three years. :whistling2:


Ha ! I remember that guy. Wonder if he still loves the trade.


----------



## davey (Aug 14, 2010)

220/221 said:


> Every fan I've seen says "blades @ 7' min."


Same here, but not only isn't it in the NEC, I didn't find it in the IRC. Besides individual companies' cut sheets, anyone know the source?


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

There is a reason that they make , " Free Standing Fans " .





Pete


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

pete87 said:


> There is a reason that they make , " Free Standing Fans " .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And why they put the date above every post!:whistling2::laughing:


----------

